# Raw Chicken in Pot Pie?



## kickchick32 (Oct 2, 2006)

Help!  I made this chicken pot pie recipe last night with bite size chunks of chicken in it. I now realize I should have cooked the chicken before putting this dish together. I baked it for 45 minutes with biscuits on top and the chicken was still raw.  I didn't have time to continue baking it last night. Is it ok to bake again? If yes, how long? The chicken was still really pink!


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 2, 2006)

Before I answer, permit me to ask a question (or several) first.  Did you get a temperature of the finished dish?  I'm guessing not...but let me continue..

What did you do with the dish once you realized the chicken was still raw?  In other words, how did you chill it?  I'm guessing the temperature of the cooked dish only got as high as 125 degrees or so before you pulled it from the oven.  At this time, you're 45 minutes into the danger zone (below 140 and above 40)  You sit to dine, discover it's uncooked and put it into the fridge.  If you left it in the original pan you baked in, (9x13?) it would take about 4 hours to cool to 40 degrees or below.  Now you have poultry and dairy in an extremely unsafe temperature zone for about 5 hours.  The acccepted (FDA) limit is 2 hours.

My recommendation would be to throw the whole thing away.    That's my professional recommendation.


Given the variables and not seeing the actual dish......there could be one way to save some of it.   I don't recommend it, however...  You could put the entire pot pie into a colander and wash away all the creamy mixture.  I would recommend tossing out all the vegetables too.   They are pourous and would have absorbed any bacteria that was already multiplying in the dish.   Pull the chicken out and thoroughly cook it to 165 degrees for at least 30 seconds.  Begin the entire pot pie again.

That's your side door exit.  Again, I don't recommend it.   Time and effort and money are terrible things to waste, but shucking and jiving at the cost of one's health is never a smart move.    

Sorry about the whole situation.   Good luck.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree....

start over.   Sorry!!


----------



## kickchick32 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok - that is what I was afraid of. Yes, I refrigerated the entire thing.  I guess I will mark this down as a learning experience! Thanks for the input!


----------

